# Hello from Indonesia



## IndonesianCoffeeTrader (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Just a little bit about me, im Milton from indonesia. I used to study in the UK a couple of years back but I went back home to source and export green coffee beans from around Indonesia.

Due to my passion for coffee especially ones sourced from my home country, I am currently constructing a coffee shop/ roaster in Bali which stocks the best green coffee beans from around Indonesia under one roof. I hope to build a community there for coffee lovers to experience different indonesian coffees

I would also be happy to take you guys through a cupping session in Jakarta if any of you are in the country

I hope to get to know all of you personally

Milton


----------

